# Social justice is exhausting



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 13, 2019)

I've tried to talk about this in a number of places, but either I'm going into the viper pit and discussing with SJW types who don't want to understand how their way of thinking alienates or frustrates others, or it's the /pol/ types that only care about the latest drama, the slippery slope, and how the world is going to go to shit and they're all  magically going to become cool nazi space marines.

As my name implies, I grew up in the 90s, I was happy in my early and teen years, and I always carried a philosophy of being kind to others or being fair and equal with people. I've always tried to see both sides of an issue even if I don't necessarily agree with people, but I find it so goddamn difficult to be sympathetic to these modern causes. On the SJW side it seems like everywhere I go, all I see is propaganda about how being Gay, trans, black, brown, or a small selection of religions is something to be praised and needs more representation. When all I can ever see anymore is representation. It doesn't stop, I've tried to remove myself and ignore it, but everywhere I go even in public, there are 'inclusiveness' and colorful rainbow ads everywhere, every 2/3 girls has a strip of bright colour in her hair, and piercings and progressive hipsterwear is everywhere. Every bank and big company needs to let everyone know how pro gay and inclusive they are, and its just been rubbed in my face so often I've grown sick of it. For something that is supposed to be the minority, it feels like maybe 50-80% of media includes it now. That number is pulled from nothing, I just feel like its very very common, at least in my area.

So all that said, you'd think I must be one of those gay hating tards and a member of the westboro baptist church or something, but I'm not. I've had gay friends since around grade 9 highschool years ago, I was completely fine with it because people were just people, and nothing was being shoved in my face. I've had a few trans friends over the years as well, and although I didn't agree with chopping up genitals and taking pills to make yourself look more feminine, I respected people's right to do whatever they wanted with their bodies. I would have asked a genie to turn me into a girl back in highschool if it meant I could have dated my hot red headed lesbian friend, but all this surgery? that's just playing pretend in my eyes. Anyway, I grew more distant from my trans friends, not because I suddenly decided I don't like trans people in general, but because all social media propaganda bullshit made its way into their heads, and being progressive is all they would ever talk about. When we met we talked like humans, now all they care about is whatever justice cause is topping reddit, or who's the most biggoted, and how Trump is evil and how there are nazis everywhere who want to kill them. People just can't be normal anymore, it sucks.

It took a lot of energy to write all of that, but I guess I should cover the other side too. Because if I'm not with them ^ I'm against them. The other side all knows /pol/ as a household name, and is most likely a mix of teenagers and 19-29 year olds who see some kind of cause in fighting the SJWs because they're so obnoxious. Except they themselves believe every bullshit story that comes their way, and buy into every conspiracy theory that implicates anyone who aligns themselves with the SJW side. Anyone who hates the gays or is even slightly racist is based and redpilled, and anyone who disagrees is subverting them and probably a jew. The people on this side can be so braindead about not realizing they're being manipulated. Hate clicks are just as much advertising as regular ones, and every new outrage keeps making their favorite websites like buzzfeed and CNN more money. They keep hoping that every new sourceless bullshit story is going to be the one that finally brings some shadowy being pulling the strings down, and exposes how all the SJWs are blood drinking occultists that will all die on some day of reckoning that never comes. It's frustrating, it's less frustrating because big businesses aren't pushing them the same way they do the SJWs, and I don't go outside and see ads to join the SS squads, but it's still maddening that the only alternative to not liking SJWs is this unaware easily manipulated hivemind. 

No matter where you stand, I'm sure some of you if you're old enough will remember that you used to be able to talk to more people without having to pick a side. People might be batshit over one particular topic, but you didn't have to pick some stupid political party as a prerequisite for who you could be friends with.  You could disagree with people and coexist, and the only people protesting were usually just PETA or small groups that no one really gave much attention to. I guess the point of this thread, besides me venting my frustrations is, is there any hope of returning to how things were? and if so how can it be done? or are we just stuck in this some pandora's box that's going to go on until I'm old and dead?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 13, 2019)

> using the term SJW unironically


Did you time travel here from 2015?


----------



## Foxxo (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello, newbie, nice to meet you!

We normally save our complaining for General Chat.


----------



## Dr. Dingo DVM (Sep 13, 2019)

I used to be a cringy as fuck "anti-SJW" on Tumblr back when that was mildly cool. That was even more exhausting. Eventually I got just as reactionary as them and it was just driving me absolutely crazy.

Most people don't give a fuck. They just want to pay the bills and put food on the table. Progressive bullshit isn't even a consideration. If you're that wound up about it that all you see is progressivism, try just not thinking it too hard.


----------



## sadbird (Sep 13, 2019)

Dr. Dingo DVM said:


> I used to be a cringy as fuck "anti-SJW" on Tumblr back when that was mildly cool. That was even more exhausting. Eventually I got just as reactionary as them and it was just driving me absolutely crazy.
> 
> Most people don't give a fuck. They just want to pay the bills and put food on the table. Progressive bullshit isn't even a consideration. If you're that wound up about it that all you see is progressivism, try just not thinking it too hard.


I can attest to it being exhausting, but in my case it was because I was trying not to lose people I cared about to it. I lumberjacked my internet for a few months to catch a break and snap back to reality which was good because I was driving me insane. I realized obsessing over it was not only a different flavor of the same thing but that they were damned even before all that.
You'll be happy to know there are places out there where people really don't care or don't even know all that much about it though. So keep your head up, kang.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm exhausted by bigots moaning about their inability to be bigoted in public anymore. We won, you lost. Shut up and bend the knee.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 13, 2019)

Dr. Dingo DVM said:


> Most people don't give a fuck. They just want to pay the bills and put food on the table. Progressive bullshit isn't even a consideration. If you're that wound up about it that all you see is progressivism, try just not thinking it too hard.


Fair, I do try but like I said there are real life reminders every day, maybe it's just the fact I live in Canada, but I have to abide by people's pronouns at my jobs, and listen to them compliment each other on how trans they are. I avoid any sort of political discussion like the plague, but I still have to hear coworkers discussing it and nod my head in agreement if it ever makes it my way.



sadbird said:


> You'll be happy to know there are places out there where people really don't care or don't even know all that much about it though. So keep your head up, kang.



Well that's at least a little encouraging, would be nice if I could just filter the internet for those people. I just want to have fun again.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 13, 2019)

I understand how you feel.

There's just something very toxic and difficult about the modern cultural climate, I've seen many different online communities become intolerably toxic where you are only allowed to have _one_ opinion on certain topics and if you go against the grain, no matter how respectful and even handed you try to be, you are viciously hit with ad hominem attacks.

It just sucks, they don't realize how that pushes people away and only makes things worse for themselves.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 13, 2019)

lol you think you have it bad. Try actually being in the LGBTQTQIAAPPPPK2S+ community and expressing a dissenting opinion.


----------



## JULAY (Sep 13, 2019)

You took the time to write all that out? You should get to a doctor right away, I suspect you might have autism.


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm just going to assume this is Dynastia's new alt.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 13, 2019)

have fun watching it burn or do something


----------



## James Sunderland (Sep 14, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> have fun watching it burn or do something


Yeah, like something something... in Minecraft.

It's easy to say that, but what exactly is the non-violent solution for this sort of stuff (not the violent solution isn't completely counter-productive and pointless)


----------



## Court of the Crimson Cuck (Sep 14, 2019)

Welcome to radical centrism, friend. Strap in because trust me, its a bumpy ride.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 14, 2019)

Social Justice is exhausting, yes. It will run its course. These things usually do. Though, it usually takes years.

In 5 years, personal pronouns will have stopped being trendy 3 years prior.


----------



## betterbullocks (Sep 14, 2019)

Politics aside, dyed hair and hipsterwear gives me an inexplicable but inevitable boner. Freud explain this


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 14, 2019)

My city had a pride event in August that extended pride month into pride summer, especially when Santander was a month late with the rainbow propaganda. I just avoid giving my money to rainbow products during that time and avoid shops that have solidarity signs on them.

As for trannies, AVOID THEM AT ALL COST, at least until it stops being fashionable to hate your body then they should be how they were before SJWs were a thing: safe to talk to.

If anyone mentions any SJW shit like pronouns, affirmative action, oppression, blah blah blah, just laugh at them and say, "I thought that you were talking about issues in the Middle East but OK." Or something along those lines. Laughter is their worst enemy because they're unhappy and hate happier people.

Don't know if this will help or not.


----------



## Clop (Sep 14, 2019)

Wow, I think I found a soulmate. Are you sure you didn't just nick my biography?

You're stuck with it, buddy. You know how grandpa was vexed about all the modern bollocks? Well you're next. Grandpa just never told you how fucking vexed he really was. Just get a corner of your own out of this bullshit's way and enjoy being sane.

I'll buy you a beer down the road.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 14, 2019)

YTV In the 90s said:


> Fair, I do try but like I said there are real life reminders every day, maybe it's just the fact I live in Canada, but I have to abide by people's pronouns at my jobs, and listen to them compliment each other on how trans they are. I avoid any sort of political discussion like the plague, but I still have to hear coworkers discussing it and nod my head in agreement if it ever makes it my way.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's at least a little encouraging, would be nice if I could just filter the internet for those people. I just want to have fun again.



If you really want to start having fun again, then you need to try & be a bit more based, lose your inhibitions & stop caring about what other people think. Be honest & if you don't like the trannies at work, tell them how gross & degenerate they are, or hint at it if this view might get you sacked. Demand your own toilet facilities for normal,  people, a safe-space away from the mentally ill perverts.

 Proper people will respect your honest views even if they don't agree with you.

Start larping as a Muslim or something so your religious views will have to be accepted & respected. If you're a man, grow a Hitler 'tache, or get some weird temporary tattoos & stick them on your face. Pretend you've somehow developed Tourettes & randomly shout out some inappropriate words a few times a day. Get some sort of protection against non-PC views if needs be. 

Whatever you do, you'll feel better about this if you are able to state your views openly & honestly, be the Black Sheep, be yourself & if people don't like it, that's their problem, not yours. Honesty is the best policy & trolling these freaks can be a lot of fun. Fuck society, fuck the police, live life as free as you can or learn to put up with this crap.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 14, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Social Justice is exhausting, yes. It will run its course. These things usually do. Though, it usually takes years.
> 
> In 5 years, personal pronouns will have stopped being trendy 3 years prior.


Pretty much in 10 years people will probably be bitching about the "edgy" selfish zeitgeist we'll be in like in the 70s and late 90s-2000s.


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 14, 2019)

Court of the Crimson Cuck said:


> Welcome to radical centrism, friend. Strap in because trust me, its a bumpy ride.



I just wanna go for some hookers and blow and not think about the political aspects of supporting sex workers. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 14, 2019)

betterbullocks said:


> Politics aside, dyed hair and hipsterwear gives me an inexplicable but inevitable boner. Freud explain this



You wanna bang your mum


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 14, 2019)

JULAY said:


> I suspect you might have autism.


I used to love K'nex as a child, I thought legos was the autism?



James Sunderland said:


> but what exactly is the non-violent solution for this sort of stuff (not the violent solution isn't completely counter-productive and pointless)


I think social media is largely to blame, twitter, facebook, reddit, imgur, anything with an upvote system or mass commenting where its easy to create the false sense that everyone agrees with you. We didn't have much of that during the early 2000s, everyone was still using chat programs like MSN, AIM, ICQ that required direct interaction, and bots weren't sophisticated enough to blend in. People used to find amusement just replying to SmarterChild, now they probably argue with SmarterChild's descendents.



Fartwhistle said:


> In 5 years, personal pronouns will have stopped being trendy 3 years prior.


Reading through the tumblr threads here on the farms there is evidence going back to at least 2015 of all the same 50 genders trend, I think its past the point of being a pog or pokemon card style fad. If you dig back further I guess technically they've been discussing extra genders and stuff in universities even before the 90s, but it never became trendy or acceptable until recent years. 



betterbullocks said:


> Politics aside, dyed hair and hipsterwear gives me an inexplicable but inevitable boner. Freud explain this


You probably would have reacted the same way to scene girls and goth chicks, only their crowds weren't as obnoxious.


----------



## betterbullocks (Sep 15, 2019)

YTV In the 90s said:


> I used to love K'nex as a child, I thought legos was the autism?
> 
> 
> I think social media is largely to blame, twitter, facebook, reddit, imgur, anything with an upvote system or mass commenting where its easy to create the false sense that everyone agrees with you. We didn't have much of that during the early 2000s, everyone was still using chat programs like MSN, AIM, ICQ that required direct interaction, and bots weren't sophisticated enough to blend in. People used to find amusement just replying to SmarterChild, now they probably argue with SmarterChild's descendents.
> ...


>would have
I think you mean do
They're just much much rarer now, but damn, it does it for me nonetheless. 


Zero Day Defense said:


> You wanna bang your mum


My mom is nothing like either of these. I never really got the whole Freud thing, I understand it but I just can't relate


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 15, 2019)

Just don't worry about stuff you can't control. Just find a few friends that you love and keep em close, stay on good terms with family, and focus your attention on yourself. If you can't love yourself, you can't love a significant other. That's how I cope. And pay less attention to the news. You'll be happier, I swear.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 15, 2019)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> Just don't worry about stuff you can't control. Just find a few friends that you love and keep em close, stay on good terms with family, and focus your attention on yourself. If you can't love yourself, you can't love a significant other. That's how I cope. And pay less attention to the news. You'll be happier, I swear.


I think I would have agreed with you years ago, I know I used to tell people the same thing. I just think these trends have made their way too far into the real world that I can't ignore them. It's easy to not visit any media outlets on the internet, it's hard when your bank is pushing 50 genders or trans ads to get more customers. I wish I could have enough friends that I didn't have time to think about those things either, but it's hard to make friends when everyone is divided down the middle and both sides tend to be obnoxious. Plus you know, I don't have much to offer in friendship besides a mutual love for sharing old things.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 15, 2019)

I stopped caring about what the socjus crowd thinks a long time ago. They’re a bunch of useless retards. You can’t really change them, just focus on you and what you do.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Sep 15, 2019)

The social justice community is just a bunch of in-fighting slacktivists. A lot of SJWs eventually just lose interest when they realize this, and/or that their upvotes and retweets have no real-world value.


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 15, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> I stopped caring about what the socjus crowd thinks a long time ago. They’re a bunch of useless exceptional individuals. You can’t really change them, just focus on you and what you do.



And if one of them confronts you and says dumb shit, stand up for what you believe in.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Sep 15, 2019)

Begemot said:


> I'm exhausted by bigots moaning about their inability to be bigoted in public anymore. We won, you lost. Shut up and bend the knee.


I'm a bigot in public all the time.  They should just try harder.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 15, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> I'm a bigot in public all the time.  They should just try harder.


No, they should get on the right side of history.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 15, 2019)

I used to be way more tolerant. But SJW's REEEEEing about their pronouns and triggers and -isms has wore me out to the point where I just don't want to deal with it. These days only the T in LGBT seems to count and they keep adding letters anyway. Unless you are a trans woman of color you just aren't special enough. You want special treatment all damn day? Fine. But it's going to end up costing you. What happened to trying to blend in? It's not even about becoming a woman now. It's about being trans like it's some third gender. That makes you stick out and you are open to even more ostracization.  But looking at Troon Twitter I think that's what they want. They love being offended because it makes them feel relevant. Same goes for all the other SJW categories.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Sep 16, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Social Justice is exhausting, yes. It will run its course. These things usually do. Though, it usually takes years.
> 
> *In 5 years, personal pronouns will have stopped being trendy 3 years prior.*


Indeed, because at that point the concept of neurodiversity will have had seeped outside of academia into the mainstream.
Even as one of these cancers go into remission, an even more deadly one takes it place.


----------



## Autocrat (Sep 16, 2019)

I am kind of sick of people pleasing types saying both SJW's and anti SJW's are equally as bad.
The mayor of the city I live in has said that residents want more undocumented immigrants. Homelessness in the area has risen over 40% in the past few years. Public schools in the city are atrocious. The last thing we need is more bottom feeders (illegals are habitually lower class, and once they breed in-country, they get public assistance). Yet to put forward the notion that 'hey, maybe we should have less illegal immigrants in the country' is akin to nazisism to many of these people. It's gross.



Rand /pol/ said:


> Did you time travel here from 2015?



What do you call them?



Fartwhistle said:


> Social Justice is exhausting, yes. It will run its course. These things usually do. Though, it usually takes years.
> 
> In 5 years, personal pronouns will have stopped being trendy 3 years prior.



You are very out of touch if you think that. It simply hasn't reached you yet in the real world. It is very, very, increasingly common for pronounce to preface work emails for example. It's not going away buddy.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> You are very out of touch if you think that. It simply hasn't reached you yet in the real world. It is very, very, increasingly common for pronounce to preface work emails for example. It's not going away buddy.



I just can't imagine working class or "lite white collar" folks (the unsalaried people in your office who run the mailroom, etc.) going along with this for very long. That's the world I come from. The Obama voters who switched to Trump.

Not necessarily saying anything about my own voting patterns.

Interesting juxtaposition of "very out of touch" and "real world" though. It must be very "Woke" where you travel IRL.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Sep 16, 2019)

It's time to redpill the normies en masse, tbh.  Sometimes IngSoc Justice types end up inadvertently doing so themselves when they put out something public that garners so many incredulous reactions that many more people are disgusted than brainwashed into the SocJus.


----------



## Autocrat (Sep 16, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> I just can't imagine working class or "lite white collar" folks (the unsalaried people in your office who run the mailroom, etc.) going along with this for very long. That's the world I come from. The Obama voters who switched to Trump.
> 
> Not necessarily saying anything about my own voting patterns.
> 
> Interesting juxtaposition of "very out of touch" and "real world" though. It must be very "Woke" where you travel IRL.



Well by real world, I mean that you haven't experienced much SJW things irl. I live in a woke epicenter to be fair, but I just see that it's more than a fad. MeToo, the push forced equal representation, media's narrative on things like the illegal immigrant sting at the chicken plant, the notion that all Trump supporters are deplorable racists. To get past this, it'll take a big cultural shift off of our current trajectory.


----------



## I should be working (Sep 16, 2019)

From just the title alone this would be an interesting topic.
So why, pray tell, did you write your own fucking autobiography in the OP!?
At the very least you could have given us a fucking tl;dr so I know what the discussion's supposed to be.
I got a fucking life y'know.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Sep 16, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> You are very out of touch if you think that. It simply hasn't reached you yet in the real world. It is very, very, increasingly common for pronounce to preface work emails for example. It's not going away buddy.



Yep. In the working world, this shit is embedding deeper and faster than anyone could imagine. It’s now common for leftist millennials to squeal to HR for disagreeing with them. I have to watch hours of diversity horseshit each quarter because the diversity consultant we paid millions of dollars said that the lack of appreciation for other people’s pronouns was the biggest threat to the company; that’s right, more than safety or logistical issues.

This dumb bullshit is everywhere to the point where you really can’t just keep your head down and mind your own business. I’m pretty sure that’s how we got here in the first place instead of nipping this in the bud.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 16, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> I am kind of sick of people pleasing types saying both SJW's and anti SJW's are equally as bad.


There are definitely some parallells between the kind of people who just like to get mad about something on both sides or get people fired. But that doesn't mean people should have to be grouped with one side or the other if they dont like something. I don't like mass immigration because overpopulation sucks  and its already ruining my part of the world, also because my country tries to change things for outside cultures instead of forcing them to adapt and assimilate. At the same time that doesn't mean I don't have foreign friends or haven't met nice people that I think deserve better treatment. I think more than anything just as we shouldnt generalize whole groups of people, we shouldnt be accepting them as a group either. Judge individuals for their qualities, and don't give them a free pass because they fit one group or another.



I should be working said:


> From just the title alone this would be an interesting topic.
> So why, pray tell, did you write your own fucking autobiography in the OP!?
> At the very least you could have given us a fucking tl;dr so I know what the discussion's supposed to be.
> I got a fucking life y'know.


Helps to give some perspective where I'm coming from. Most of us are used to reading giant biographies.


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 16, 2019)

Lol no, this shit isn't going anywhere, it's a symptom of America's sickness.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 16, 2019)

raymond said:


> Lol no, this shit isn't going anywhere, it's a symptom of America's sickness.


I hope your pessimism is wrong.
Also, "That's my" what? What is going on with your profile pic?


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dynastier said:


> I hope your pessimism is wrong.
> Also, "That's my" what? What is going on with your profile pic?


----------



## Koby_Fish (Sep 16, 2019)

In some larger cities in the pseudo-california that is the People's Republic of British Columbia, some middle schools and high schools are unironically offering classes in "social justice".  It's about what you'd expect.  Months and months ago (maybe more than 2 years idr) the news did a segment about the kids in one such class sleeping outside at night to help empathize with the plight of the homeless.


----------



## hirokizaki (Sep 16, 2019)

sjw is really exhausting and sometimes it pisses me off. because there are some people who thinks that will save the minorities being a fucking cunt and forcing your opinions on others.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 16, 2019)

It's only gotten as far as it has thanks to idiotic trendschasers.

If the country continues on it's current path and Right Wing activism comes into fashion like it did in the 80s I expect this shit will die an undignified death in a decade or two.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 17, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> It's only gotten as far as it has thanks to idiotic trendschasers.
> 
> If the country continues on it's current path and Right Wing activism comes into fashion like it did in the 80s I expect this shit will die an undignified death in a decade or two.


I believe Paul Joseph Watson said, "Conservatism is the new Punk Rock."

I believe he's right. Despite the marauding surveillance of the institutional left, Cancel Culture, the budding "Social Credit" horseshit, a movement is gaining steam.

I'm kind of an old fart. I saw the cultural debauchery of the 70s get wiped out by the Reagan Revolution. And that got wiped out by Bill Clinton. Dubya was kind of a waffle until 9/11 and then it was full bore Christianity. Then Obama, and BLM/Wokeness. Now Trump.

I don't see the momentum building on the left, right now. I think they're spiraling into oblivion.


----------



## Death Grip (Sep 17, 2019)

I like my centrist position, that every human on this planet is quite capable of being an arsehole and will be at some point in their life. It's just a spectrum of how often and when they will be.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 18, 2019)

Going back to my previous statement, just focus on what really matters. You gotta realize that you have a lot more power than you think. Be the change you want. I hated my life. Brief power level here, but I was upset with my life in Florida. Decided to move to Ohio. Went I a greyhound bus with 125 dollars. That was 2 years ago. I got my own place now, a steady job and several friends. 

Just don't give up. Things will get better. 

I know they will. I believe in you.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 18, 2019)

Be woke, be cool. A calm spirit is smarter.


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 18, 2019)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Be woke, be cool. A calm spirit is smarter.



People who don't give a shit if you're not hurting others is much better than being a spastic woke idiot.


----------



## research (Sep 18, 2019)

Relatable. Though I had the re tarded path of being a channer b-tard in my teens and then being an sjw in my early 20s. Then I grew out of it and I'm kind of just, here, heavily avoiding my own minority demographics due to how insufferable they've become.

You're not alone in the way you feel, OP. Centrists tend to just be... quieter than the left or the right. I have a less pessimistic view on it than others in this thread; it's definitely completely fucking Extra at the moment, and might be for a while, but I think it's the result of hyper-connection and visibility that the net has provided us, the world is the most connected that it has ever been, for the first time in human history. And humans Don't Know How To Fucking Handle It. It'll even out, and everyone will calm the fuck down, eventually. People will never fail to be completely fucking re tarded and reactionary, but I do think that this period of heightened activity of SJ spergism isn't sustainable and we're already starting to see the decline. People I used to know when I was an sjw asshat are already calming down to the centrist point of things, and it's refreshing to see.


----------



## betterbullocks (Sep 18, 2019)

Dump any shit you have saved from your /b/ days, let's get some nostalgia going


research said:


> Relatable. Though I had the re tarded path of being a channer b-tard in my teens and then being an sjw in my early 20s. Then I grew out of it and I'm kind of just, here, heavily avoiding my own minority demographics due to how insufferable they've become.
> 
> You're not alone in the way you feel, OP. Centrists tend to just be... quieter than the left or the right. I have a less pessimistic view on it than others in this thread; it's definitely completely fucking Extra at the moment, and might be for a while, but I think it's the result of hyper-connection and visibility that the net has provided us, the world is the most connected that it has ever been, for the first time in human history. And humans Don't Know How To Fucking Handle It. It'll even out, and everyone will calm the fuck down, eventually. People will never fail to be completely fucking re tarded and reactionary, but I do think that this period of heightened activity of SJ spergism isn't sustainable and we're already starting to see the decline. People I used to know when I was an sjw asshat are already calming down to the centrist point of things, and it's refreshing to see.


----------



## DtoDab (Sep 18, 2019)

These internet activists are often the ones that have paragraphs detailing depression and mental health issues in their bios.

They don't understand that it's the toxicity of all of it that is making them miserable, human beings weren't made to live in constant presence of negativity without going nuts, screaming 24/7 on Twitter really screws up peoples perspective on reality I guess.

Meanwhile all I see is that depression and suicide rates are going up, despite people in developed countries living the most comfortable, convenient lives than they ancestors ever did.

maybe humankind wasn't really prepared for an invention like social media at all, we brought back fucking witch hunts, we don't know how to use that stuff at all. instead it's being used for social control and the curbing of freedoms we thought were no longer in threat, the disintegration of privacy and the formation of insulated mobs that only ever see their side of the truth, I can't say I am impervious to it, in a sense none of us is, I just hope I don't use this power to bring harm to anyone.

I hope that the next generations will be at least aware of the negative impacts of current culture

I have hope we will evolve past this shit, eventually.


----------



## research (Sep 18, 2019)

betterbullocks said:


> Dump any shit you have saved from your /b/ days, let's get some nostalgia going


My /b/ years are long behind me, any computer I had used to access the chans is long since dead. I wish I had for forethought to save their hard drives, but alas I was not that bright. I did have quite the media collection of the spiciest vintage memes, if my memory serves me right. May it rest in peace.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 18, 2019)

research said:


> My /b/ years are long behind me, any computer I had used to access the chans is long since dead. I wish I had for forethought to save their hard drives, but alas I was not that bright. I did have quite the media collection of the spiciest vintage memes, if my memory serves me right. May it rest in peace.


God damn that hit hard. Slight power level, but I had a friend who browsed the chans with me. We'd unironically talk about rare pepes in biology class. I miss him.


----------



## research (Sep 18, 2019)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> God damn that hit hard. Slight power level, but I had a friend who browsed the chans with me. We'd unironically talk about rare pepes in biology class. I miss him.



back when i channed, the current le meme face of choice was epic fail guy and all rage comics were hand drawn mspaint works of autismo genius. Pepe was only known within the original context of "feels good man", and nazi shitposting was still genuinely ironic. i miss that sepia golden era, and i can feel my hairs graying as i reminisce.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Sep 20, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> It's only gotten as far as it has thanks to idiotic trendschasers.
> 
> If the country continues on it's current path and Right Wing activism comes into fashion like it did in the 80s I expect this shit will die an undignified death in a decade or two.


Unfortunately, likely, trendchasing will cause many people who currently are 'woke' to jump onto the bandwagon of whatever the new powerful toxic 'cultural movement' will be. I think as the pendelum swings back, it'll come from the right, and, even if it sounds impossible, be even dumber than SJWism.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 20, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Unfortunately, likely, trendchasing will cause many people who currently are 'woke' to jump onto the bandwagon of whatever the new powerful toxic 'cultural movement' will be. I think as the pendelum swings back, it'll come from the right, and, even if it sounds impossible, be even dumber than SJWism.


Pretty much, the hippies from the 70s became yuppies in the 80s.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 20, 2019)

Fuck all that jazz, do what the SJW's can't/won't/incapable of doing: Make Money.

With money you get power, influence, prestige. You get the ability to ENACT change, something the blue checkmarks screech about on twitter but cannot do outside of their blogpostings. The more you engage the normal crowd with your hard earned cash, the more you can influence the people around you, the more you can change the world to how YOU want it.

Unless you have the charisma of Hitler, Manson, Clinton, all rolled into one you ain't gonna do shit to make change by talking about it until you have the Dead Presidents to pay for things YOU want done to get the ball rolling.  Action and $$$ makes progress, not raging at the latest *isms on twitter as  that path gets you nowhere fast as no one wants to be blasted with negativity day in, day out, non stop. People are optimistic, hopeful, and being happy and successful sells well with people. 

Capitalism is alive and well outside of Twitter and in America.  The sooner you can pay for change the sooner the SJW's will curl back up into their screeching corner of the internet and die.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Sep 20, 2019)

Koby_Fish said:


> In some larger cities in the pseudo-california that is the People's Republic of British Columbia, some middle schools and high schools are unironically offering classes in "social justice".  It's about what you'd expect.  Months and months ago (maybe more than 2 years idr) the news did a segment about the kids in one such class sleeping outside at night to help empathize with the plight of the homeless.



This is why I keep suggesting that the West Coast, the continental centre and northern territories, and the East Coast all form 3 new countries - so the middle can have all the guns, natural resources and natural attractions worth having, and all the wokefolks can live in their "socialist utopias". When their dumbfuckery inevitably leads to them being overrun with illegals and dune coon terrorists, the functional adults with firearms can tell them to lie in the beds they've made.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 20, 2019)

Court of the Crimson Cuck said:


> Welcome to radical centrism, friend. Strap in because trust me, its a bumpy ride.


An enlightened Sargonian, I see.



Slate only, no clayfags allowed.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Sep 20, 2019)

Clop said:


> Wow, I think I found a soulmate. Are you sure you didn't just nick my biography?
> 
> You're stuck with it, buddy. You know how grandpa was vexed about all the modern bollocks? Well you're next. Grandpa just never told you how fucking vexed he really was. Just get a corner of your own out of this bullshit's way and enjoy being sane.
> 
> I'll buy you a beer down the road.



Fortunately grandpappy knew that the next generation was at least in some way human. X is fine, Z is fine, Millenials are 70% pod people. It may be self correcting but seeing as we missed our opportunity to kill large swaths of them in a major war it looks like we're stuck with them.


----------



## Clop (Sep 20, 2019)

Starscreams Cape said:


> Fortunately grandpappy knew that the next generation was at least in some way human. X is fine, Z is fine, Millenials are 70% pod people. It may be self correcting but seeing as we missed our opportunity to kill large swaths of them in a major war it looks like we're stuck with them.


It's the Gen X that's currently _the_ bunch of liberal professors pushing their garbage on Gen Z, how the fuck are they exempt from the complete bullshit that Millennials do? A liberal feminist professor in her forties is not a millennial, and the 15yo furry tumblr tranny is not a millennial. Show me "fine" in that shit. If anything, Millennials are just the average in the bell curve for both of those generations, and as we move along, the next one to take its place is going to be Z.

And holy shit this came at an appropriate time to hammer the point home, didn't it.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Sep 20, 2019)

Clop said:


> It's the Gen X that's currently _the_ bunch of liberal professors pushing their garbage on Gen Z, how the fuck are they exempt from the complete bullshit that Millennials do? A liberal feminist professor in her forties is not a millennial, and the 15yo furry tumblr tranny is not a millennial. Show me "fine" in that shit. If anything, Millennials are just the average in the bell curve for both of those generations, and as we move along, the next one to take its place is going to be Z.
> 
> And holy shit this came at an appropriate time to hammer the point home, didn't it.


Gen X is not the majority population of Tumblr...or the majority of the psychopaths on Twitter trying to cancel people. Gen-x built the internet, millennials are the ones who are trying to ruin it. Gen Z are hopefully the ones to bring balance back to the force.


----------



## Clop (Sep 20, 2019)

Starscreams Cape said:


> Gen X is not the majority population of Tumblr...or the majority of the psychopaths on Twitter trying to cancel people. Gen-x built the internet, millennials are the ones who are trying to ruin it. Gen Z are hopefully the ones to bring balance back to the force.


I'll be bookmarking this and getting back to you in five years, then.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 25, 2019)

DtoDab said:


> These internet activists are often the ones that have paragraphs detailing depression and mental health issues in their bios.
> 
> They don't understand that it's the toxicity of all of it that is making them miserable, human beings weren't made to live in constant presence of negativity without going nuts, screaming 24/7 on Twitter really screws up peoples perspective on reality I guess.
> 
> ...


I just want it to go away, it sucks the life out of everything it touches. The concept of everyone having a voice they can throw into the void and communicate with anyone everywhere is great, it SHOULD be, like the 90s internet where the potential to reach out to anyone was there, but you could just never find that person and would have to meet them and make a connection, through a site, through a game, etc. The reality is that certain popular content rises to, or is manipulated and pushed to the top, either by the services themselves, or groups or companies wanting to promote their brands. How often does something big happen somewhere in the world, and you hear everyone the same day or the day after saying "Hey did you see that _____, or that video about ____?" and you know what they're talking about, because you see it everywhere.  We all do.  It's fine for things to be exciting or popular, but there is only 24 hours in every day, and there are exciting things happening everywhere all the time, so if the whole world is seeing only the small percentage of events pushed to the top, they will never see everything that happens outside of that time.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 25, 2019)

Everything you're saying is more or less true and applies to many of the members of this site. You're getting negrated because you'd know that if you'd taken the time to lurk. You'd have split this OP into multiple posts across relevant threads. you'd have realized that what you're saying pretty much defines this place and as such, does not need to be a new thread in and of itself. 

You'd stop, reflect and think twice. If you lurked more.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm not sure if my previous assessment is correct any longer. The Sock Juice is seeping everywhere. At my most recent family get-together, everyone seemed to have lost their minds. Impeachment, climate change, Succession, civil war, liberals buying guns, you name it.

My immediate and quasi-extended family is convinced that the intersection of Trumpism and Climate change is going to lead to some sort of White Supremacist war for resources, as the coastlines submerge in 20 years.

Whee!


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 26, 2019)

Black people who are social justice warriors need to GO BACK TO AFRICA!

Homosexual men who are social justice warriors need to HAVE LESS COCKS IN THEIR ANUS

Women who are social justice warriors need to LEARN HOW TO COOK AND GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN 

Transgenders who are social justice warriors need to NOT AMPUTATE YOUR PENIS FOR CHRISTS SAKE. Dilation sounds like a living hell I wouldn’t wish on my worst enemy. I read about it After that Phil guy or whatever got the sex change operation penis Amputate


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Sep 26, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Fuck all that jazz, do what the SJW's can't/won't/incapable of doing: Make Money.
> 
> With money you get power, influence, prestige. You get the ability to ENACT change, something the blue checkmarks screech about on twitter but cannot do outside of their blogpostings. The more you engage the normal crowd with your hard earned cash, the more you can influence the people around you, the more you can change the world to how YOU want it.
> 
> ...



you are not going to go hungry with a solid set of skills working for yourself or slaving at some cubicle farm. Once you want to climb higher, that's where connections and relations play bigger role than your skill set.

If you are land developer, business owner and need permits, licenses ... guess whom will you talk to? There is a reason why a lot of businesses donate to both R&D politicians to hedge bets. It's not personal or political, you need to grease the palms on both sides of the isle. A lot of those palms will be bullshit jobs of "city diversity council", "environmental tree hugging committee", i.e. the same SJW with bullshit women's studies grads with pink hair and rainbow flags hanging in their office.

Do you want to sell hand towels at 12$/pop to troops, get billions to setup bullshit website that won't handle the traffic? Again, your textile or coding skills will be worthless. You need to know people, go to school with the same people who hand out those no-bid contracts. 

Working hard doesn't always equates to power and/or money. As old Russian punk rock song goes: "after hard, honest labor you'll get a stern face and a hunched back" .... and not much else.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Sep 27, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Black people who are social justice warriors need to GO BACK TO AFRICA!
> 
> Homosexual men who are social justice warriors need to HAVE LESS COCKS IN THEIR ANUS
> 
> ...



Is Trent a social justice warrior? He sure has cocks in his ass.


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 27, 2019)

Trent likes to make jokes about niggers way too much to be a social justice warrior. He is not racist tho. Hella numerous black men slam their penis into the anus of a man named Trent. Trent does not turn cocks away based on skin color. His anus craves cocks too frequently to turn a cock down. He demands cocks actually.

I think social justice warriors take jokes too seriously. Especially about black people. Lighten up you uptight pricks.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Sep 27, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Trent likes to make jokes about niggers way too much to be a social justice warrior. He is not racist tho. Hella numerous black men slam their penis into the anus of a man named Trent. Trent does not turn cocks away based on skin color. His anus craves cocks too frequently to turn a cock down. He demands cocks actually.
> 
> I think social justice warriors take jokes too seriously. Especially about black people. Lighten up you uptight pricks.



Trent is CIA's secret weapon to spread AIDS among black men. Trent's anus is AIDS secret cultivation lab.


----------

